

Does Being In Stealth Mode Damage Your Business? - melvinram
http://blog.mixergy.com/stealth-mode/

======
melvinram
IMO: Launching early saves you from building the wrong product. First version
of BrainBankHQ.com was the wrong product. I found that out 2 weeks (48 hrs of
dev time) into the venture. v2 (current) is closer but still the wrong product
(200+ hrs investd). v3 (in dev) will likely be the right/marketable product.

~~~
whughes
What about obligations to external parties, though? Family, VCs, employees,
whatever -- one may not have enough leeway to fail on the first few shots.
What was your situation?

~~~
melvinram
No employees or VCs. Family doesn't care what I do as long it's what I want to
do and gets the bills paid. They trust me to do the smart thing. I think
quitting when you're only down by $100 at a casino is a smart thing.

------
lionhearted
I wonder how much of it is "fear of having the idea stolen", and how much of
it is perfectionism and fear of failure. Anyone with any experience isn't
worried about "having an idea stolen". But many, probably most, entrepreneurs
are still perfectionists to some degree.

~~~
melvinram
Agreed. Perfectionism is a disease that has no cure... but it certainly can be
managed.

